# [Gelöst] Eee PC 1008ha defekt: halber Bildschirm schwarz UPDATE!



## MARIIIO (16. Februar 2012)

*[Gelöst] Eee PC 1008ha defekt: halber Bildschirm schwarz UPDATE!*

Nabend! 
Ich sitze gerade vor einem zerlegten 1008HA. Symptome: die linke Hälfte des Bildschirmes ist komplett weis, die rechte komplett schwarz, die einzigen Funktionen, die noch funktionieren sind das ein-sowie das ausschalten  
Der Defekt hat sich angekündigt, am Tag zuvor wurde der Bildschirm immer mal wieder kurz schwarz, kam dann aber wieder zurück. 
Ich bin von einem Wackelkontakt am Bildschirmkabel ausgegangen und habe das Netbook zerlegt (ist mittlerweile 3 Jahre alt), aber leider war mit rütteln bzw. ein- und wieder ausstecken nichts zu machen. Kann der Bildschirm selbst defekt sein? Kann sich das so äußern? 
Auf Tastatureingaben reagiert er nichtmehr. 
WLAN, Bluetooth und alle anderen Module habe ich mittlerweile schon abgehängt, an denen kann es nicht liegen (Siehe Bild). 
[img=http://www.abload.de/thumb/20120216_215624-14223p7kcc.jpg]
Bin mit meinem Latein nun erstmal am Ende und für jeden Rat dankbar, der mir vielleicht wieder ein Lebenszeichen von meinem kleinen Patienten gibt.


----------



## MARIIIO (20. Februar 2012)

Ich könnte mittlerweile etwas Licht ins Dunkel bringen: Ich bin auf die glorreiche Idee gekommen, auszuprobieren, ob der externe Display-Anschluss noch tut (Den Tipp hatte mir mal ruhig hier jemand geben können...  ), und siehe da: Auf einem externen Bildschirm erwachte der Patient wieder zum Leben! Somit ist wohl der Bildschirm selbst hinüber oder aber irgendeine Leitung vom Grafikprozessor zum Bildschirm bzw. der Grafikprozessor selbst. Erste Idee wäre daher bei EBay einen neuen Bildschirm von nem defekten Netbook zu ergattern und umzubauen. Werde berichten...


----------



## MARIIIO (18. März 2012)

*AW: [Gelöst] Eee PC 1008ha defekt: halber Bildschirm schwarz UPDATE!*

Auf Ebay gab es für 40€ ein passendes Ersatz-Display. Nicht erschrecken, falls es mit den Bohrungen am Rahmen unpassend aussieht: Am Original-Display sind auch nochmal Schienen dran, die kann man einfach umschrauben.

Es war tatsächlich das Display defekt, der Tausch brachte das erhoffte ergebnis: Es läuft wieder alles wie es soll. Zusätzlich ist das neue Display sogar matt (Hat zum spiegelnden 5€ Aufpreis gekostet).

Der Umbau war machbar, würde aber Feinmechanikerwerkzeug empfehlen und viel Geduld, falls man mal nicht gleich versteht, wie eine Komponente Befestigt ist. Die Komponenten sind sogar robuster, wie ich dachte, ist eben wie beim PC-Bau auch. Vorsicht natürlich, wenn man mit dem Schraubendreher in Platinennähe arbeitet, da kanns dann doch ganz schnell vorbei sein. Auch die Befürchtung, dass ich das ganze nimmer zu einer Lauffähigen Einheit zusammenbekomme, war unbegründet: Bis auf ein Spaltmaß am unteren Bildschirmrand sieht alles wieder aus wie vorher 

Kleine Hilfestellung beim Auseinendernehmen gibts z.b. hier:
Asus Eee PC 1008HA Seashell Netbook Disassemble Guide


----------

